# Kyndle Fire with Android OS factory reset only boots to TWRP



## stuff100 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I bought a Kyndle Fire with Android OS installed on it and after a while it started to give me problems so I decided to reset the device. The problem is that I went to the settings menu and selected the factory reset button from there which apparently is a big NO NO!. (Not very smart from my part)

Now it only boots to TWRP 2.0 menu and I can't get it to work past it.

I've tried the procedures in the below links but none seem to work.. or I'm definitely missing something.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1492467

http://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/143188/What+is+%22Team+Win+Recovery+Project%22

http://www.justanswer.com/android-devices/6k2jn-kindle-fire-opens-team-win-recovery-program.html

Does anyone have any suggestions on getting it back to work??. I don't care if it's the original Kyndle OS or Android, just wouldn't like to throw the thing on the trash...

I'm attaching a few images for reference.

Any help will be great!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

i would from pc, download twrp 2.6.3.1 (zip version) , latest cm11, and kitkat gapps, then
connect kindle to pc, mount sd card from twrp, copy above files to kindle, 
unmount sd card
install new twrp, reboot, select recovery, should reboot to twrp 2.6.3.1, install cm11 and gapps
links in my list sd_shadow's (themib) collection of links for: Kindle Fire 1

Sent from my XT894 using Tapatalk


----------

